# Chloe silverado bag?



## littleliverbird (Dec 27, 2005)

Seeing how i sent the medium size balenciaga bag back, i am still thinking pf having another bag for the collection (that is the reason that i saved my money in the first place and i dont want to waste it). I really like the Chloe silverado, but would like peoples opinions. Do you think it is outdated fasion wise? I cant afford to spend that amount of money on a bag that wont last, so i want to know it will be a good investment that will last.

Opinions appreciated as always! :icon_chee

Here is a piccie of the one i want:


----------



## Nolee (Dec 28, 2005)

omg, i swear i was gonna make a new thread asking about this bag!!

i love it, it's never out of style, but i love the dark brown more.. and the bigger the better *drools*

how much did you find it? and can you please give me a link where i can find the original bag online?

IMO go for it with no hesitation...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Sofia (Dec 29, 2005)

Would it be wrong of me to encourage you to get this bag?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

I like it and the color seems to be very popular now. I was thinking of getting another Chloe bag, but my friends talked me out of it. I have wonderful friends.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I still think I may go for it, if they still have any left that is. It was the large Paddington Leather Hobo.


----------



## bunni (Dec 29, 2005)

i like it, in fact i like both pics on this thread, they are different and both cool!!! Is that a life size lock on the second one?:icon_smil


----------



## Liz (Dec 29, 2005)

it's alright.i saw this IRL and it was just ok. it was really light though, but kind of bulky since i carry things on my shoulder and this has small handles. the paddington was ok too. the lock is definitely heavy though. lol


----------



## bluebird26 (Dec 29, 2005)

I like this one :icon_razz


----------



## littleliverbird (Dec 29, 2005)

I promised myself that by next summer i will have a chloe paddington and the silverado bag. I was going for the silverado first as it is slightly cheaper, however, i found out yesterday from 'somebody in the know' that the paddington in the colour i want will sell out first, so my name is on 2 waiting lists for the cream paddington (drool!), it is a beautiful bag and as soon as i find a picture i will post it. I have had a paddington before, but had to send it back because of a problem with one of the handles, they are the most delicious bags ever! :icon_chee

Now i am saving for the silverado. :icon_chee

NoOoRy- Go to www.net-a-porter.com they have the LARGE tan silverado in stock now! and i am sure that they ship globally! :clap :icon_chee


----------



## Nolee (Dec 29, 2005)

i really don't care about shipping since i have an adress in the us now :icon_lol:

thanks for the link &lt;3


----------



## KittyM (Dec 29, 2005)

Oh I have been bidding on one of these for ages!!It`s like 20bidders on ebay and it`s too expensive!!Love it!

i just bought this one yesterday, because I needed a bag!!Still hoping to get a hand on the paddington bag some day!

View attachment 10803


Love silverado bag too!It`s very beautiful!!You should get it!!


----------



## littleliverbird (Dec 29, 2005)

Loving the paddington hobbo too! Dont make me add that to my ever-growing list! :icon_lol:

Trisha- I used to be bothered about that, hence the reason i put off getting my balenciaga bag for so long-you can pick up a balenciaga knock-off in almost every high street shop as you can most designer styles. Having lovingly held a real paddngton, i know the real deal and i also know it is fantastic quality, but then, some people would never dream of paying the high prices for a designer bag and so i suppose the rip-offs do serve a purpose for some. Not me though- I have to have the genuine article! :icon_chee :icon_chee :icon_chee

Going to pester net-a-porter again tommorow to see if they can get any in.


----------



## littleliverbird (Dec 30, 2005)

Trisha- I know exactly what you mean. I think the paddington will last though and so i am prepared to invest in it. It does seem that every other brand is doing the padlock bag thing though. I dont think i would ever buy a louis vuitton bag for the fact that more people have the fakes than the real thing. I even saw an elderly lady collecting her pension in the post office with a replica louis vuitton bag! :icon_lol:

At least you have a fab discount to use when you do want to buy a new bag! and i would be LETHAL in that position, the boyfriend would be demented with me! :icon_chee

Have you seen the new roxy bags with the tassles on? they are gorge. I still think that you have the best colour roxy in the red, it is so lush. xx


----------



## LipglossQueen (Dec 30, 2005)

The chloe silverado is soo cute, and I agree Trish, Luella &amp; Balenciaga do nice bags too, I like Gucci and LV, but they are a bit played out and more classic, less well known bags are the new must-haves.


----------



## littleliverbird (Dec 31, 2005)

I think it is a personal preference. At some stage i will probably get a Gucci messenger bag because i have always liked them. I dont care much for any other Gucci bag though. I have never liked Prada bags and although i did like Louis Vuitton, i think they are too popular now and every market stall has a rip off LV bag on display. I would probably get a Gucci or Louis Vuitton purse though because i like them a lot. I have never cared for Fendi bags either and don't like the 'spy' bag. :icon_eek:

My favourite bags are Luella, Balenciaga, miu miu, pink lining and Chloe, although if i like a bag i will try and get it regardless of the brand. Oh, and i LOVE juicy couture bags which i know some people think are tacky but i dont care, I LOVE JUICY!!!!!!!! :clap :clap :clap :clap


----------



## LipglossQueen (Dec 31, 2005)

Juicy bags are so cute!!! I also like Dooney &amp; Bourke because they aren't that popular over here.


----------

